# Trimming shingles on rake edges



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

sandyman720 said:


> What is the best way to trim shingles on the rake edges after installation?



If the tiles are hot, you can trim them with a roofing hook blade and a straight edge pretty easy. I just used my metal cutting shears. It came out clean.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Malcolms answer is right on the mark.

Ed


----------



## FatAugie (Aug 2, 2007)

What if they're cold (i.e. sun behind clouds, temp in lower 70's)?

Trying to cut Timberline Ultras is next to impossible.


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

FatAugie said:


> What if they're cold (i.e. sun behind clouds, temp in lower 70's)?
> 
> Trying to cut Timberline Ultras is next to impossible.


Use shears.


----------



## FatAugie (Aug 2, 2007)

Malcolm said:


> Use shears.


You mean like Tin snips?


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

FatAugie said:


> You mean like Tin snips?



Metal shears like these. I guess people call them tin snips. When I hear tin snips, I think of small aviation snips. Snap a chalk line and use these. you will come out with a smooth rake.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Do you normally trim the shingles _after_ installation?


----------



## FatAugie (Aug 2, 2007)

Yeah, that's the kind I have (small aviation tin snips) and they weren't working for sh#t. I'll have a pair of these by noon tomorrow!

Thanks
:thumbsup:





Malcolm said:


> Metal shears like these. I guess people call them tin snips. When I hear tin snips, I think of small aviation snips. Snap a chalk line and use these. you will come out with a smooth rake.


----------



## Crackers (Aug 8, 2007)

I shoudl have read this yesterday!!!

I used a circular saw. It made a mess. Jig saw worked well, but still not perfectly straight. I am kind of p*(ssed off now, your experience rules.


----------



## FatAugie (Aug 2, 2007)

You're right, they work great.

Also, I found that if I started at the bottom and worked up, it was a hell of a lot easier to trim straight.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

usually use a hook blade and cut every 5 as their installed using a full shingle as an edge(line),you should only cut thru 1 thickness and make a 2nd pass on double piece areas,if you`re using snips,install a soldier course,flip the shingle upside down in place,mark it, cut it and nail it in place as finished item:thumbsup:


----------



## FatAugie (Aug 2, 2007)

what's a soldier course?


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

it`s a shingle you install going vertical up the rake eave(side),say it`s 12"high shingle,you snap a line at 11" so the shingle overhangs 1" to set your overhang you nail it tight to the roof edge and it also adds strength against blow-offs


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

also for marking upside down would be w/granule side up!


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Other names for what TRG was describing, (it must vary by geography, because I never heard anyone call it a soldier course), is a bleeder strip or a starter course of shingle, but used on the rake/gable edge instead of the eave edge.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

boy! you chicagoans are always the last to know! Go east young man! lol


----------

